# Hungarian puppy?



## BWM (Jan 23, 2014)

My 10 year old Vizsla "Joy" has been diagnosed with an inoperable tumor on her heart. I am very distraught but would like to get another Vizsla when she passes. ( hopeful she'll have several more months of quality life )
I've been to a couple West cost dog shows and noticed the newer Vizsla lines are much smaller, and less bulky than my 58lb Joy. A ran into a European couple that had a Vizsla from Hungry that had a much blocker head and some of the physical characteristics I am seeking. Does anyone on this board have recommendations for Vizsla puppies that are the larger Hungarian style?

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear this about Joy! Hopefully, you will still have many more months with him.

Larger Hungarian style? Do you mean taller and leaner? I was under the impression that the newer lines are indeed much smaller, but bulky. Or am I wrong? Could you add more details to differentiate?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think there are actually two standards for the Vizsla breed: the American, which is smaller overall, and the Hungarian, which is larger and taller. I've also read somewhere that there is even a separate Canadian standard. Don't know about that, though. 
When you are researching the breeders, you could ask to see the dam and sire, or at least photos of them. That would put you on the right track to finding what you seek. 

I am so sorry about Joy's illness! I am sure she's had a wonderful Vizsla life, and I wish her only comfort now... and I wish you strength. 

_p.s. Just noticed that this was your first post, Bryan. So sorry the circumstances are sad, but did want to say "welcome"._


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Joy is such a fitting name for a vizsla.
Welcome to the forum, and I wish it was under better circumstances.
You will find both styles of vizslas in the US, but yes we are going more toward the smaller Field trial version.
If you can't find what you want here, you could always import one.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm new to owning a Vizsla, but you can probably find a breeder that owns Hungarian Vizsla's. My puppy's parents are both from Hungary. The breeder owns both the dad & mom (as I guess from reading on here that's not usually the case?). I'm not sure how common it is, though. Good luck!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Bryan,
I am so sad to hear Joy has a terminal illness. Just knowing their time is limited is pure torture. It makes one treasure every second you have with them even more. 
Where in this world are you located? 
The pups I have from my breeder are very standard, my female, trim and sleek weighed 56 lbs at 2 1/2 yr. She also had a terminal disease ( Valley Fever) and that age and weight was her peek. My new pup ( from same sire) is also very sleek, trim and muscular. He is just now 7 mo. and weighs in at 49 lbs. We expect he will be about 60 at full growth. I am in CA.


----------

